# 12/25-26/14 Weather



## billski (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone.  Forget about skiing for a while, go drink some eggnog and introduce yourself to your family!


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 23, 2014)

billski said:


> Forget about skiing for a while, go drink some eggnog and introduce yourself to your family!



Why would I want to do that?


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2014)

From Friday to Sunday it's going to be freeze thaw conditions.  If you're out, I'd look for well groomed trails and get out early before it's all scraped down.  Bring your front side GS skis and check your edges.

Looks like the northernmost mountains (VT through Maine) will begin to recover on Sunday  12/28.  I'd expect a big crank up on snowmaking during this period.  No serious snow on the horizon until maybe New Year's day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2014)

New years Catskills dump would be snow g-d way if giving back please


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Dec 23, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> New years Catskills dump would be snow g-d way if giving back please



Huh?


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 23, 2014)

There could be some smaller chances for central and interior southern new england before new years. New pattern may nickle and dime winter back for everyone.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 23, 2014)

Looks like a pretty temporary set back.  I'm planning on staying local for a while now so its all snowmaking dependent so it shouldn't be too bad even if the surfaces are hard.  By the time I start going up north again hopefully every thing will have recovered.  Even though I only got 5 days in it was a terrific 1st part of the season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## fbrissette (Dec 23, 2014)

billski said:


> .. look for well groomed trails and get out early before it's all scraped down.  Bring your front side GS skis and check your edges.



No thanks.  I'll sleep in instead.


----------



## fbrissette (Dec 23, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Looks like a pretty temporary set back...



You're quite the optimist.   I've been banging my head on the walls in despair for the past week.  An inch+ of rainfall on some of the best early season conditions in a long time.  What a frickin waste.

The only positive thing to come out of this storm is that we might be able to go ice skating in the forest...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2014)

It always  r in the east coast that why when it good I go.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jay Peak pretty optimistic in their snow report. 
http://www.jaypeakresort.com/skiing-riding/the-mountain/conditions-weather/
I can actually see where they are coming from northern vermont may get spared from a lot of rain.


----------



## Edd (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## andrec10 (Dec 23, 2014)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> Huh?



You don't read Scotty-ease?


----------



## Krikaya (Dec 23, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> New years Catskills dump would be snow g-d way if giving back please



 Let me give this one a shot. A loose interpretation: "To make up for all this rain that's coming in the next few days, it would be really swell if the Snow God dumps some powder sometime around New Years Day in my neck of the woods."


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 23, 2014)

Krikaya said:


> Let me give this one a shot. A loose interpretation: "To make up for all this rain that's coming in the next few days, it would be really swell if the Snow God dumps some powder sometime around New Years Day in my neck of the woods."



LMAO....Just Had a mental image of Graucho's bird with a joint


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 23, 2014)

The Grinch has come, but remember his heart will grow and grow!


----------



## Krikaya (Dec 23, 2014)

Methinks Groucho was a toker. Man was ahead of his time. He didn't smoke spliffs or joints. He smoked LOGS.


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> It always  r in the east coast that why when it good I go.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 23, 2014)

I love Scotty, if you think his posts here are hard to decipher, you should see his texts on whiskey! WKBWC Happy Hanukkah buddy!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2014)

Update 4pm Tuesday


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2014)

Me and alcohol I like that buzz to. Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah and happy holidays to all.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 24, 2014)

billski said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.  Forget about skiing for a while, go drink some eggnog and introduce yourself to your family!



We spend all summer Jones'n for any hint of winter. We ski dirt, rocks, and mud in the fall and spring just to stretch the season a bit.  I'm not going to forget about skiing in December just because things are a little wet or firm. Friday is going to be sunny in the 30s. I'll take a dose of spring skiing anytime!!  Welcome to New England.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 24, 2014)

Saturday could be pretty sweet...mid 40s and sunshine could produce spring skiing in December.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 24, 2014)

Eh I will be in NYC with my family -  Typical Jewish Christmas - chinese food and movies tomorrow - Friday will be hanging out in the City, Saturday stupid drive to Philly and Sunday home sweet home...  Maybe I will bag monday and go skiing if the forecast improves


----------



## billski (Dec 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> We spend all summer Jones'n for any hint of winter. We ski dirt, rocks, and mud in the fall and spring just to stretch the season a bit.  I'm not going to forget about skiing in December just because things are a little wet or firm. Friday is going to be sunny in the 30s. I'll take a dose of spring skiing anytime!!  Welcome to New England.


  Go For It!!   Can't wait for the TR with Pics!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> We spend all summer Jones'n for any hint of winter. We ski dirt, rocks, and mud in the fall and spring just to stretch the season a bit.  I'm not going to forget about skiing in December just because things are a little wet or firm. Friday is going to be sunny in the 30s. I'll take a dose of spring skiing anytime!!  Welcome to New England.



Cannonball meet billski

He likes to complain about the weather and when he's not doing that, he likes to complain about people complaining about the weather.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 24, 2014)

Tim Kelly 

"Watch your back,
#Weather Pendulum Swings Hard next 8 Days.
It MAY NOT #snow in Florida"
https://twitter.com/SurfSkiWxMan/status/547749086397730816/photo/1


----------



## billski (Dec 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Cannonball meet billski
> 
> He likes to complain about the weather and when he's not doing that, he likes to complain about people complaining about the weather.


You got that right!  Now that  you've snapped me out of character, what was I complaining about?  I think I'll complain about that I forgot what I was complaining about!


----------



## abc (Dec 24, 2014)

Anything next week?


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 24, 2014)

abc said:


> Anything next week?



Yes, inquiring minds need to know. Glad I've got new Volkls, they're not too shabby at holding an edge on boilerplate, especially when new.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 24, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Yes, inquiring minds need to know. Glad I've got new Volkls, they're not too shabby at holding an edge on boilerplate, especially when new.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



I edited my post so the link works.  Sorry I can't copy/paste the map here at work.


----------



## billski (Dec 24, 2014)

It's all up to the snow guns.  It looks like the temps will stay below freezing post-Xmas, but right now, there's low confidence for moisture in the mix.  Then again, next week is light years away and everything will change.  

Until then, there will be weather next week.  Here's the forecast:


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 24, 2014)

Recommendations for the 27th? Travelling from the Boston area....willing to trek pretty far for some decent conditions.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 24, 2014)

fcksummer said:


> Recommendations for the 27th? Travelling from the Boston area....willing to trek pretty far for some decent conditions.



Colorado, Utah, California...  Too far? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Dec 24, 2014)

billski said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.  Forget about skiing for a while, go drink some eggnog and introduce yourself to your family!



Negative - We plan on skiing on the 25th (Bretton Woods), 26th (Gunstock) and the 28th (Cannon) - no matter what!  Family is on board!



Cannonball said:


> We spend all summer Jones'n for any hint of winter. We ski dirt, rocks, and mud in the fall and spring just to stretch the season a bit.  I'm not going to forget about skiing in December just because things are a little wet or firm. Friday is going to be sunny in the 30s. I'll take a dose of spring skiing anytime!!  Welcome to New England.



+1  If it can be done in the spring - it can be done now!



billski said:


> Go For It!!   Can't wait for the TR with Pics!



Will be sure to send them along!


----------



## billski (Dec 24, 2014)

fcksummer said:


> Recommendations for the 27th? Travelling from the Boston area....willing to trek pretty far for some decent conditions.


what kind of skiing or boarding are you looking for?  What level?

Honestly, every ski area is in the same boat weather-wise.


----------



## billski (Dec 24, 2014)

*Here's what we need*


----------



## Tin (Dec 24, 2014)

dlague said:


> Negative - We plan on skiing on the 25th (Bretton Woods)




I would pay attention to their report and make sure there are no lift closures for tomorrow between ice and possible power issues. They have been getting freezing rain all morning and that is expected to continue into the afternoon. Hopefully the rain starts early enough to soften things up for you guys and can take care of icing.


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 24, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Colorado, Utah, California...  Too far?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just a few hours farther than what I was hoping for. :-(



billski said:


> what kind of skiing or boarding are you looking for?  What level?
> 
> Honestly, every ski area is in the same boat weather-wise.



Snowboarder. I guess you could say advanced. I like everything, steeps, trees, bumps, park. I had a cannon pass last year, but it looks like I'm going to be moving south for work in a few weeks so I wanted to get my money's worth this weekend.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 24, 2014)

You guys are talking like it's April and the snowpack will disappear forever.  Doesn't this happen (a couple times) every year in the Northeast?



> Tim Kelley NECN @SurfSkiWxMan
> Feel of Florida in New England Christmas Eve & Morning. Mild Fri-Sat. Then a Nor'easter parade, 1-3 storms next wk Feel of Arctic New Year's


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 24, 2014)

Hopefully this is our January thaw, and things get good and stay that way afterward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 24, 2014)

Has the Weather Channel given this storm a lame name yet? If not, I vote for Smaug.


Merry Christmas!


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 24, 2014)

Next week has several signals especially in the mountains.  Nice in coming pattern.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Dec 24, 2014)

Haha the desolation of smaug... Great analogy. Here having a Christmas eve beer getting ready to plan out my smuggs trip after the 1st with my brother! Here's to hoping a little backside of the storm snow and cold! Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> You guys are talking like it's April and the snowpack will disappear forever.  Doesn't this happen (a couple times) every year in the Northeast?



I agree with you and did enjoy myself a lot because this stuff happens every year. But I think it issue more now because if the extended holiday week when this happens and probably a lot of people who go the hill s a few times in winter this was very depressing for them and for ski and snowboarding hills about to louse lot of money so that means less improvements for over summer or worse.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 25, 2014)

Was this storm really that bad?  It got very warm last and it is very mild now.  But the wind and pouring rain seemed lesser than I thought it would be.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 25, 2014)

I am leaning toward Cranmore tomorrow. The lower elevation may keep it soft.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 25, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Was this storm really that bad?  It got very warm last and it is very mild now.  But the wind and pouring rain seemed lesser than I thought it would be.


Burke went from 31 trails to 8.  It was bad for my neck of the woods.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeah inversion was big problem


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm at Christmas in Shrewsbury,  MA it didn't rain a ton here but it sure got warm this morning.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 25, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Burke went from 31 trails to 8.  It was bad for my neck of the woods.



The best news I've read, was from Powderfreak on American, is that the snow pack in the Stowe survived the Grinch Storm.  At least we are not starting over from scratch.  Cold air looks to be on the horizon, and things should get better.

Alex


Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (Dec 25, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I agree with you and did enjoy myself a lot because this stuff happens every year. But I think it issue more now because if the extended holiday week when this happens and probably a lot of people who go the hill s a few times in winter this was very depressing for them and for ski and snowboarding hills about to louse lot of money so that means less improvements for over summer or worse.



Seems to happen every year lately.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 25, 2014)

4aprice said:


> The best news I've read, was from Powderfreak on American, is that the snow pack in the Stowe survived the Grinch Storm.  At least we are not starting over from scratch.  Cold air looks to be on the horizon, and things should get better.
> 
> Alex
> 
> ...



Great news!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Dec 25, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I agree with you and did enjoy myself a lot because this stuff happens every year. But I think it issue more now because if the extended holiday week when this happens and probably a lot of people who go the hill s a few times in winter this was very depressing for them and for ski and snowboarding hills about to louse lot of money so that means less improvements for over summer or worse.


This is the northeast. The thaw happens every year but at different times each year. So statistically, it happens during the holiday period once every few years. 

As for the mountains losing income, they knew it happens once every few years. But they always operate as though it will not happen THIS year! Well... it's no good wishing it never happens. It will, it's just a matter of which year. If it's not this one, it'll be next one or the one after that. Just like it WILL snow most years in the flat lands too. 

So while I'm somewhat sympathetic of the mountains luck, I also feel like saying "you know it's coming, deal with it".


----------



## tekweezle (Dec 25, 2014)

Skiing seemed to be above average right up until 12-24.  Hope some of you were able to enjoy it.   The resorts will bounce back as this happens every season.   Most people don't even consider skiing before January anyway. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 25, 2014)

Most places appeared to hold up pretty well all things considered. Just a couple more days and it looks like we're in the clear!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 25, 2014)

Had a Christmas mid-afternoon dinner today over in Kingfield area, then a hike and eventually...a spin up around the mountain.  Their temps didn't rise that drastically....think some of the rain/freezing rain hung onto the trees over on Brackett...closed for a day or few, but conditions didn't look like it changed that much....


----------



## Puck it (Dec 25, 2014)

Cannon down to 33 trails.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 25, 2014)

Have heard of possible snow Tues night into Wed....fingers are crossed.


----------



## billski (Dec 25, 2014)

Big Bob, I didn't know you lived so close to Farrar - way cool!

Still was seeing rain this afternoon at Stowe.
While the models suggest below freezing temps for Tues/Wed, there is no ensemble indication of moisture during this time.  Next moisture is modeled for Jan 4-5.    I hope this is wrong.


----------

